# Can someone give me color on using Tbyrne?



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

I am always a little bit afraid of spending 6-8k on my car let alone from a company that is half way across the country that I have never heard of. No knock against them, it's just a lot of money I would be spending. What has your experience been with them? Also, do they honor their price matching guarantee? I have found a couple places cheaper than them but all of you refer to them a lot. Can someone please give me some direct feedback on using them? Thanks


----------



## Chemist (Mar 15, 2007)

I have purchased several items from Tbyrne and have never had a problem. The items are shipped quickly and are always what I ordered. I can't say that for some other places I have dealt with. I am currently joining the Tbyrne group purchase for JBA exhaust products.


----------

